# Uber need to add a tipping button



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

I been sending emails almost everyday tell them we need a tipping option through the app
Uberx is ****ed up low price and gas is very expensive. Please guys you need to do the same asking for add a tipping button.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

By the way atleast they reply to me told me they will discuss it in the meetings


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

mark111 said:


> I been sending emails almost everyday tell them we need a tipping option through the app
> Uberx is ****ed up low price and gas is very expense. Please guys you need to do the same asking for add a tipping button.


Noted. Tipping might be a good idea. Drivers might enjoy regular tips.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes it is great idea. I know that by Lyft. 
It is really nice to have it. Uber shit needs to add it. I'm tired of uber riders they think that tipping is included. That's why I notified uber about it to correct this info and adding a tipping button


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

mark111 said:


> Yes it is great idea. I know that by Lyft.
> It is really nice to have it. Uber shit needs to add it. I'm tired of uber riders they think that tipping is included. That's why I notified uber about it to correct this info and adding a tipping button


You are doing God's work.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, are you going to do the same? Email uber about it..??


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

mark111 said:


> Well, are you going to do the same? Email uber about it..??


I'm having fun with you man. Uber knows the score. They could give two shits. "Discuss it in the meetings" That is like "The check is in the mail"


----------



## Viera Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

Right from the horse's ass...um...mouth:

https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073

*DO I NEED TO TIP MY DRIVER?*
You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

mark111 said:


> Well, are you going to do the same? Email uber about it..??


Before you expect them to consider adding a tip button while hanging out around the executive water cooler: You need to get them to stop telling pax that tips are included in the fare. I didn't have the heart to point that out to you. I would have thought you were aware of that policy.

Uber does not care what you earn.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I'm having fun with you man. Uber knows the score. They could give two shits. "Discuss it in the meetings" That is like "The check is in the mail"


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hard works pays off. You never know 
You just lazy you don't want take a min to write and sent email. Or you probably a Troy


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Before you expect them to consider adding a tip button while hanging out around the executive water cooler: You need to get them to stop telling pax that tips are included in the fare. I didn't have the heart to point that out to you. I would have thought you were aware of that policy.
> 
> Uber does not care what you earn.


And


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

And I did say that ( stop telling lies to pax tipping are not inclouled) are you going to do that or just except all shit fr


Viera Uber said:


> Right from the horse's ass...um...mouth:
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073
> 
> ...


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Well that's why they need to add a tipping button there will be no cash


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

You are lazyass!


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I love your enthusiasm mark but probably over 10,000 drivers have asked Uber for an in app tip feature. Every driver survey they send me I tell them about a tip feature. Emailing an Uber customer service representative that probably doesn't even truly work for Uber isn't going to help.
Travis k the founder of Uber doesn't like tipping culture. Yes a billionaire doesn't like tipping.
Uber had to be sued because it used to say on Uber site that the tip was included. 
I hope u achieve your goal but you may want to get a square reader in the meantime.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Adbam said:


> ....Uber had to be sued because it used to say on Uber site that the tip was included.
> I hope u achieve your goal but you may want to get a square reader in the meantime.


mark111 yes Mark, Uber is evil to drivers. This is exactly correct. Uber ads used to say 'tip is included' when it was not. Uber got sued. Uber changed ads to 'no need to tip.' THAT's kinda evil don't ya think? Anyhow technically you are an IC. And so Adbam just gave you excellent advice. Get a card reader and practice a script that subtly lets pax know tips are appreciated.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm glad uber been sued I can't believe their pullshit. We can bother them by email about it better than nothing. It is good idea though the survey but don't sent it anymore. I'm sure they heard from all drivers. And mother ****rs they didn't do anything about it yet. 
I d


Adbam said:


> I love your enthusiasm mark but probably over 10,000 drivers have asked Uber for an in app tip feature. Every driver survey they send me I tell them about a tip feature. Emailing an Uber customer service representative that probably doesn't even truly work for Uber isn't going to help.
> Travis k the founder of Uber doesn't like tipping culture. Yes a billionaire doesn't like tipping.
> Uber had to be sued because it used to say on Uber site that the tip was included.
> I hope u achieve your goal but you may want to get a square reader in the meantime.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

I want them to add it becuz Lyft has it and I'm getting good tips. Thanks to Lyft


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> mark111 yes Mark, Uber is evil to drivers. This is exactly correct. Uber ads used to say 'tip is included' when it was not. Uber got sued. Uber changed ads to 'no need to tip.' THAT's kinda evil don't ya think? Anyhow technically you are an IC. And so Adbam just gave you excellent advice. Get a card reader and practice a script that subtly lets pax know tips are appreciated.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

No worries mark I just got a survey last month (my 4th) and it was the 1st thing I mentioned and I will continue to do it. Thanks for trying to help and I will also.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Where can I get that card reader say tipping appreciate?? Mother ****rs people I want them to feel like shit


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

https://squareup.com


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Viera Uber said:


> *Uber: *Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.


 Boldness - Ubr North Star

What the heck does charging a fare to a CC have to do with tipping? A tip is an expression of gratitude to a service provider from the recipient of the service.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Adbam said:


> https://squareup.com


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

I went to website I don't know how to get it. Is there is another way to get it?


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Boldness - Ubr North Star
> 
> What the heck does charging a fare to a CC have to do with tipping? A tip is an expression of gratitude to a service provider from the recipient of the service.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ya uber evil shit but we can beat thier ass. I just email them about it I said that's wrong to say on the website. We need threat them. ...etc


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Adbam said:


> https://squareup.com


I already own one from a previous venture. I gave thought of bringing it w/me for purpose of accepting tips. Carry a stylus so the rider can sign receipt & I can send the receipt to rider's email if requested to do so.

Remember one is _supposed to _claim their tips to the IRS. Lyft has it right. Clients put tips on CC; Lyft adds them up.& adds it to driver's 1099 at the end of the year.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

You just click the get square reader icon. You have to fill out their forms you can bypass the linking bank account feature until u get the reader. It takes less than 5 min. They send u the reader for free. They just charge a per transaction fee of 2.75 to 3.5% . That's 3cents on a dollar or 3 $ out of 100$. 

It's better than nothing because with Uber it's a cash less experience.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry press the "get started" button.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I didn't even tell them what I do? I answered the question "various transactions " which I might do and make $0 to 10000. For the next question . Pretty simple


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

You can also do it through Pay Pal. Pay Pal offers a similar card reader.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Would someone provide me with the URL to the document that states riders do not need to tip, please?

Would be most appreciated!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Would someone provide me with the URL to the document that states riders do not need to tip, please?
> 
> Would be most appreciated!


https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Why would they add such a tab if they won't make any money off of it ... oh wait maybe they will take a share of 20-30% from it !


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UBERNJ61 said:


> Why would they add such a tab if they won't make any money off of it ... oh wait maybe they will take a share of 20-30% from it !


It's worse than that! Uber ALWAYS gets the 1st Dollar. Anything that makes Uber cost more, reduces the # of rides, thereby decreasing the #of those 1st dollars. Fewer rides = Fewer dollars to Uber. Uber is looking for the lowest per mile threshold where drivers quit. Uber benefits by having fares as low as possible, as long as there are drivers.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Uber should not touch a driver's tips. I would accept my own tips via my cell phone.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

mark111 said:


> You are lazyass!


I'm not a lazyass. I just got done working. I have no reason to contact Uber about adding a tipping button. I don't drive for Uber. Never have. Don't intend to.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I'm having fun with you man. Uber knows the score. They could give two shits. "Discuss it in the meetings" That is like "The check is in the mail"


There are 3 great lies.
1. The check's in the mail.
2. I gave at the office. 
3. I won't cum in your mouth.

Guess which most closely resembles Uber's business model.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Adbam said:


> You just click the get square reader icon. You have to fill out their forms you can bypass the linking bank account feature until u get the reader. It takes less than 5 min. They send u the reader for free. They just charge a per transaction fee of 2.75 to 3.5% . That's 3cents on a dollar or 3 $ out of 100$.
> 
> It's better than nothing because with Uber it's a cash less experience.


They don't even charge the 3% on the first $1000 or 6 months. Something like that. And if you get someone else to sign up (there's a way to refer them) you get another 6 months. I haven't paid them a penny yet. Chances of hitting g $1000 in tips is not likely with Uber. But if it happened I'd love to pay $30 to get $1000.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you really think that your e-mail requesting a tip option on Ubers' ap is making its' way into corporate meetings then you are delusional.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If you really think that your e-mail requesting a tip option on Ubers' ap is making its' way into corporate meetings then you are delusional.


We already let him know that but if he wants to try and If it makes him feel better let him try. Just like every survey I receive that's the 1st thing I mention. History is full of people doing things that naysayers said was impossible.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

it's a matter of time the tip button will come,BUT it will not be without that Uber takes a piece out of it.
Uber became in 5 years a 40B Dollar company and that not because they are "nice' but because they are "Bully's".
So Uber will claim that the average tip will be 15% and you make that extra money through them and they will raise there percentage from 20% to 25%.
also the tip will show up on your 1099 only $100.00 per month are tax free.
By then the riders are used to not tip it will be hard to change that behavior ,also they tip you after leaving the car what is psychologically not good.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mark111 said:


> I been sending emails almost everyday tell them we need a tipping option through the app
> Uberx is ****ed up low price and gas is very expensive. Please guys you need to do the same asking for add a tipping button.


^^^
Here in Vegas they've been advertising Lyft like mad on all the radio stations, and at the end of every ad they say that their rider app has a tipping option that they say is the "only app to have one", and that 60% of their drivers get tips. 
Who knows... maybe Uber will be shamed into adding a tipping button.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Who knows... maybe Uber will be shamed into adding a tipping button.

Yeah,I will go with that Uber will be ashamed


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Adbam said:


> No worries mark I just got a survey last month (my 4th) and it was the 1st thing I mentioned and I will continue to do it. Thanks for trying to help and I will also.


Initially, It was the first thing I mentioned as well in all surveys.
Lately, it is the only thing I mention. Nothing else. We all should do the same to at least annoy them.


----------



## Sedgehammer (Jun 23, 2015)

Already had a relationship with PayPal. I went to sign up for the card reader and was denied. It said I was not eligible.. Guess I'll try the other one.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

I have both,the square is easier to handle


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/relationship-between-uber-drivers.28503/

I began another thread because I was going off topic of a topping button.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Picked up this youngish female pax last night. First off she gives me the wrong address so I'm sitting in some random driveway for 5 minutes wondering where she is, then she calls and gives me an address of a street that doesn't exist, and then finally get it sorted out and I pick her up to drive her for a 4 dollar fare.

She says she's new to Uber and asks if there is a way to tip through the app or if tips are included. I say no they are not and if there's a way to tip in-app then I don't know where it is and I've never been tipped in that fashion. She insists it's there and she'll take care of it.

No tip. Gets out of the car at destination and that's it. Thanks *****. I should have rated her lower in retrospect.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mark111 said:


> I been sending emails almost everyday tell them we need a tipping option through the app


*An Uber Driver's petition for "In App" Tipping has 10,000 signatures

In other words, twiddling your thumbs would be a better use of your time than emailing Uber to add a tipping button.
*


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Picked up this youngish female pax last night. First off she gives me the wrong address so I'm sitting in some random driveway for 5 minutes wondering where she is, then she calls and gives me an address of a street that doesn't exist, and then finally get it sorted out and I pick her up to drive her for a 4 dollar fare.
> 
> She says she's new to Uber and asks if there is a way to tip through the app or if tips are included. I say no they are not and if there's a way to tip in-app then I don't know where it is and I've never been tipped in that fashion. She insists it's there and she'll take care of it.
> 
> No tip. Gets out of the car at destination and that's it. Thanks *****. I should have rated her lower in retrospect.


And drivers are getting squares or paypal readers for Uber Tips now. It is becoming normal. Uber says you are an IC, get your tip reader!


----------



## TheTransporter6414 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sedgehammer said:


> Already had a relationship with PayPal. I went to sign up for the card reader and was denied. It said I was not eligible.. Guess I'll try the other one.


You need to setup your account with PayPal as a business then you will be eligible for their card reader. It's free and you also get a sticker that shows what credit/debit cards it will accept. I put my sticker in the upper right corner of my windshield and pax's almost always ask me about it. That's my opportunity to educate them on the misinformation about the tip thing, but I always let pax know that tipping is not required but is greatly appreciated, this covers your ass with Uber. I usually receive a tip 3 out of 5 pax's


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I would accept my own tips via Pay Pal or a square before encouraging Uber to get a tip option.

1 - There is no middle man.
2- One is not carrying cash.
3- The 3% on the dollar you are charged on each transaction (3¢/$1) is a tax write off on business expenses.
4- So what if you show a loss to the IRS? It would offset any taxes you owe. Someone said one is allowed to show a loss for 5 yrs. Don't take my word; do the research. Keep meticulous records.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

mark111 I'm thinking maybe you should edit your thread title to help drivers get tip readers. Maybe something like: Uber drivers need a tip reader.


----------



## Will in Orlando (Nov 30, 2014)

From Uber support:

The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.

If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. *Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!*

You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UBERNJ61 said:


> Why would they add such a tab if they won't make any money off of it ... oh wait maybe they will take a share of 20-30% from it !


By law you cannot take a dime from a persons tips it all goes to them.


----------



## Will in Orlando (Nov 30, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> [QUOTE="Will in Orlando" quoting Uber]We let riders know that tipping is not required . . .


Will,

Are you an X driver or a CSR?

Since Uber considers me an independent contractor (IC), then Uber is _my client._ I and other drivers pay 20% of our paychecks to _utilize the Uber app_. There are some general rules in Uber's agreement I need to abide by.

Uber does not have the right as _my _client to discourage in any way the riders from giving drivers a monetary gratuity for a service done. That is income for an IC and is between the driver (service provider) & rider (service recipient). If Uber wants their IC's to be safe by not accepting cash tips, then encourage tipping the driver via credit card. A Square CC receiver is free. Each driver can acquire one for their business.

When it discourages tips Uber_ is acting like an employer _who pays its employees well. NOT!!

Per Uber under tipping Uber Taxi drivers:
"Please note: the gratuity you select will apply to all future taxi trips that you request and pay for through Uber. It will not affect uberT trips, where in-app payment is not supported."

_"Remember, there is no need to tip on other Uber services."_

I wonder if UberT(axi) drivers receive the full amount of their tips. Or are the tips lumped in with the fares, and 20% is taken by Uber? I know TX chick' s statement to be true. ^

Will from Orlando, if you are a new driver, read the forums and listen to drivers who have been driving using the Uber app for awhile.

WELCOME! and
Uber On! [/QUOTE]

I've been driving for almost a year and I know how a ****ing forum works. What I originally posted was a response to my telling Uber we need a tipping feature. You don't like their response tell them.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Will in Orlando said:


> Will,
> 
> Are you an X driver or a CSR?
> 
> ...


I've been driving for almost a year and I know how a ****ing forum works. What I originally posted was a response to my telling Uber we need a tipping feature. You don't like their response tell them.[/QUOTE]
Lyft drivers who have tip on app receive 100% of tips given by pax. Drivers are responsible for taxes on that income just like servers are in restaurants.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey there! My apologies for ruffling feathers on another driver.

I made an a$$ of myself, which is nothing new,.

My post was from the view of how Uber _classifies its drivers.
_
Peace and Uber on!


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

You know, the whole taking tips through a device thing is all well and good in theory but most PAX still believe that tipping is "included" in the service or that tipping an Uber isn't something they should do. So when 2 out of 30 people I drive even think they can or should tip what would be the point of having it through paypal or whatever?

Having the tipping option IN the app would make it so that passengers would think about it and maybe realize it's not included (where did that idea come from anyway? I hear it all the time).


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> You know, the whole taking tips through a device thing is all well and good in theory but most PAX still believe that tipping is "included" in the service or that tipping an Uber isn't something they should do. So when 2 out of 30 people I drive even think they can or should tip what would be the point of having it through paypal or whatever?
> 
> Having the tipping option IN the app would make it so that passengers would think about it and maybe realize it's not included (where did that idea come from anyway? I hear it all the time).


I would assume it's better to leave Uber in the dark with respect to how well or how poorly I am getting tipped. They are the ultimate control freaks, more than willing to use any kind of statistical factoid to argue a policy counter to your well being. It would be much better to have tips not pass through Uber's corporate mitts. No need to give them any more material to manipulate or distort.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I would assume it's better to leave Uber in the dark with respect to how well or how poorly I am getting tipped. They are the ultimate control freaks, more than willing to use any kind of statistical factoid to argue a policy counter to your well being. It would be much better to have tips not pass through Uber's corporate mitts. No need to give them any more material to manipulate or distort.


Okay, I understand that but then how do you get pax to understand tipping is welcome and not included in the ride? If it comes up in convo, sure. But I'm not just gonna blurt it out. Then even when it comes up in convo they don't tip anyway.


----------



## bilbo the driver (Jul 2, 2015)

I drive in SF and have noticed the following. Tipping is always from infrequent users and vacationers. Therefore my driving strategy is based on maximizing those populations -- I try to position myself at large tourist sites. Remember, if you know your customer you will do better.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I have been in conversations in the past two days when someone said they use Uber. This opened the door for me to bring up the subject of tipping. In both cases the pax thought it was included in the fare, and they were told the truth. They were also asked to "pass it on".

BTW, I am not an active driver. Will be by the end off the week when I obtain my TNC permit.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Okay, I understand that but then how do you get pax to understand tipping is welcome and not included in the ride? If it comes up in convo, sure. But I'm not just gonna blurt it out. Then even when it comes up in convo they don't tip anyway.


Well, I am afforded the luxury of not being n actual Uber driver. So it is easier for me to make such a suggestion, because, that's as far as I need to go. It is a real dilemma isn't it? I don't know. Drive as if there is on tomorrow but to the best of your ability, offer a tipping option via the square to those who ask.

Uber makes it very very difficult to implement such change. Drivers are completely isolated, yet some drivers drive very little but seem to make as much money, if not more money by referring drivers. It is such a dysfunctional environment to work in, every bit as much as what taxi drivers deal with. The difference is that Uber operates so well within what some refer to as a kind of shadow economy.

There is no real regulation. The standard is Uber and Kalanick's which is so self serving. My gut feeling is that Uber is impervious to gripes concerning individual policies or protocol. They combat that by simply doing everything they can to encourage a more an more casually, part time network of drivers. They simply will allow the workforce to devolve into a group of very busy, distracted people who are willing to work multiple jobs, people who are willing to believe the status quo is just fine. You may not fit in that picture. I sure couldn't take that plunge.

To answer your question: The entire culture at corporate needs to change. This shouldn't even be an issue. You are talking about such a basic and fundamental institution in the service industry. There are countless other examples. The rating system is another.

Have you ever read Joseph Heller's Catch 22? The problems drivers are pointing their fingers at are very real, genuine concerns. I personally believe they are the side effects of the real problem: Uber as an expression of venture capitalism at its grandest is purely self serving and morally broken. They are beyond repair with Kalanick there.

Collectively, Uber corporate is ****ed in the head, there is too much wrong.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

A good way to foment change would be if drivers could raly pax in large numbers to speak on behalf of their driver's well being. That would be tough, but it could be easier and have more impact than rallying actual drivers be them past or present.

Problem is, Uber taps in to a pax's selfish entitled side just enough...... Pax also get charge such a premium when it serves Uber to do so.

Not only does the is the average pax told tips are included in the fare, the typical pax truly believes the average run of the mill driver makes bank, sitting on a rolling gold mine. That pax in your back seat is just as likely to be sitting across the street two weekends from now with their driver app on for the first time drooling over their first ping.

Well, Travis does know how to **** people with their pants on both coming or going. Travis may need to hang himself. That could take a while, but it'll come with time.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Well, I am afforded the luxury of not being n actual Uber driver. So it is easier for me to make such a suggestion, because, that's as far as I need to go. It is a real dilemma isn't it? I don't know. Drive as if there is on tomorrow but to the best of your ability, offer a tipping option via the square to those who ask.
> 
> Uber makes it very very difficult to implement such change. Drivers are completely isolated, yet some drivers drive very little but seem to make as much money, if not more money by referring drivers. It is such a dysfunctional environment to work in, every bit as much as what taxi drivers deal with. The difference is that Uber operates so well within what some refer to as a kind of shadow economy.
> 
> ...


Good points all around. No, I haven't read that book but I hear it referenced from time to time. Maybe I'll grab a copy.

People will keep driving for Uber as long as it exists. I picked it up because I was sitting on my ass with no job and no income. I have a car with a bunch of miles left on the lease (which is up in mid August) and I have worked as a delivery driver and am a good driver in general. I figured why not give this a shot. But i'm all too ready to call bullshit on the status quo anywhere if it's broken.

Ultimately, Uber is netting me some income but I couldn't see myself relying on their system exclusively for very long. It's more like an introduction.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Will in Orlando said:


> From Uber support:
> 
> The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember seeing that when I started out. Who the **** is going to tell a pax they don't need to tip? Yeah, let me just refuse money here because I just love my job so much honestly I should be paying the customer and Uber for the pleasure of working. /eye roll

You would think that with Uber being so cheap people would feel more inclined to tip; unfortunately I believe a cheap service makes people think more conservatively. If the service cost more I bet they'd tip more.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Good points all around. No, I haven't read that book but I hear it referenced from time to time. Maybe I'll grab a copy.
> 
> People will keep driving for Uber as long as it exists. I picked it up because I was sitting on my ass with no job and no income. I have a car with a bunch of miles left on the lease (which is up in mid August) and I have worked as a delivery driver and am a good driver in general. I figured why not give this a shot. But i'm all too ready to call bullshit on the status quo anywhere if it's broken.
> 
> Ultimately, Uber is netting me some income but I couldn't see myself relying on their system exclusively for very long. It's more like an introduction.


Drive it like you stole it. Be careful, particularly if your car is leased. Leased vehicles require collision coverage 24/7. Your livery work, Is likely to create gaps in your liability. Hell it is likely to void your personal insurance altogether. Livery work is also typically against typical lease agreements.

Be careful and aware. Good luck.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

HUNDREDS of thousands have signed petitions asking Uber to add tipping to the software. They REFUSE. Then they tell you to refuse tips because "they want it to be cashless". (well, add it to the program and tipping will be cashless).


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> HUNDREDS of thousands have signed petitions asking Uber to add tipping to the software. They REFUSE. Then they tell you to refuse tips because "they want it to be cashless". (well, add it to the program and tipping will be cashless).


A signed petition from a bunch of independent contractors, given the average life expectancy of the typical partnership, it's like a fart in the wind.

I bet they have a metric for charting driver expectations over time as Uber matures, or ferments as the case amy be.

You need hundreds of thousands to walk away from it all. What does a petition mean? It hints you aren't happy. Yet they have thousands and thousands of drivers at their fingertips. To *****, sign and keep working........ at some point, they must start to feel pretty damn confident they have you under submission.

The relationship has a similar ring to "I hate You Don't Leave Me". More people need to walk away sooner, with quicker feet.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> "they want it to be cashless"


OK, Then get a Square CC reader. Accept tips that way. You pay 3% (3¢ per $1) or less to Square or Pay Pal. That % you pay is considered a business expense. The CC reader is free.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Drive it like you stole it. Be careful, particularly if your car is leased. Leased vehicles require collision coverage 24/7. Your livery work, Is likely to create gaps in your liability. Hell it is likely to void your personal insurance altogether. Livery work is also typically against typical lease agreements.
> 
> Be careful and aware. Good luck.


I'm not too worried but i'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> HUNDREDS of thousands have signed petitions asking Uber to add tipping to the software. They REFUSE. Then they tell you to refuse tips because "they want it to be cashless". (well, add it to the program and tipping will be cashless).


BINGO!  Uber Spin! YOU are exactly right. Believe what Uber does, not what Uber says. Uber REFUSES to promote tips because on a psychological level, tips raise the cost of the fare. So if Uber started teaching riders to tip, riders who are concerned about the cost (HELLOOOO THATS ALL UBERX RIDERS) would mentally calculate their cost to Uber with a tip in mind. AND THIS would reduce the # of Uber rides reducing Uber's cut.

This is why Uber Taxi does have an in app tipping function. Uber Taxi riders aren't 'as concerned' about cost as UberX riders.
Another Uber Driver does this sound right?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> You pay 3% (3¢ per $1) or less to Square or Pay Pal.


_Per transaction_

(Posted for the one person who may need more information.)



UberRediculous,
Me thinks you got it right!!


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> BINGO!  Uber Spin! YOU are exactly right. Believe what Uber does, not what Uber says. Uber REFUSES to promote tips because on a psychological level, tips raise the cost of the fare. So if Uber started teaching riders to tip, riders who are concerned about the cost (HELLOOOO THATS ALL UBERX RIDERS) would mentally calculate their cost to Uber with a tip in mind. AND THIS would reduce the # of Uber rides reducing Uber's cut.
> 
> This is why Uber Taxi does have an in app tipping function. Uber Taxi riders aren't 'as concerned' about cost as UberX riders.
> Another Uber Driver does this sound right?


Personally, I'm not a fan of tipping culture. In most cases working for tips is an excuse for an employer to pay slave wages and create a situation where the employee feels obligated to tips and puts their salary on the customer. Logically it's a total bullshit scam way of doing things.

I guess the issue is Uber pays slave wages and doesn't offer tips as compensation... and by wages I mean takes a cut of your money, of course. If Jersey was still over $2 per mile I'd be less concerned with tips.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of tipping culture. In most cases working for tips is an excuse for an employer to pay slave wages and create a situation where the employee feels obligated to tips and puts their salary on the customer. Logically it's a total bullshit scam way of doing things.
> 
> I guess the issue is Uber pays slave wages and doesn't offer tips as compensation... and by wages I mean takes a cut of your money, of course. If Jersey was still over $2 per mile I'd be less concerned with tips.


You are an independent contractor (in theory or on paper). You aren't being paid a wage. The money you make are your earnings. You earned the money, Uber takes a cut of that money, collects the money etc. That is an example of where Uber differs from taxi companies. As a driver, I pay the taxi company at the end of the night from the money I collected. There is no wage if you are an IC by definition.

Arguably, I am the taxi companies customer and I pay them for the contracted service. Uber describes their relationship as a partnership, it is more of a clouded landscape. Considering drivers provide all the actual service Uber provides, drivers own the car fleet....... I'm getting off track, the bottom line is you Uber isn't paying you. They simply collect what you earn and deposit the money less a commission.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Drivers are classified as independent contractors at this time. We pay Uber, our client, 20% of our paycheck each week for them to:

1) Provide their app to match us to customers.
2) Accept payment of fares on the driver's behalf.
3) Work up the payroll & send each driver who worked that week a check.

By discouraging riders to tip, Uber acts more like an employer who pays a good salary (ROFLOL) than a company that rents out its app.

Uber's policy of "no tips" is to keep the rider's experience a cashless one. In keeping with that thought, drivers should order a credit card reader from Square or Pay Pal inorder to accept tips. _I doubt I would agree to a clause where Uber would accept my tips via their app. The possibility of lumping them with my fares then deducting its 20% is an option I do not want to give Uber._

A monetary gratuity is the service recipient's (rider's) appreciation of a service provider (driver).


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I'm getting off track, the bottom line is you Uber isn't paying you. They simply collect what you earn and deposit the money less a commission.


THAT'S what Uber wants you to believe! Uber wants drivers to believe Uber just takes deposits & disburses. Bull Puckey! Uber pays drivers what Uber feels like paying drivers. Uber sets the fares. Uber sets the cuts. Uber decides which drivers get what pings and it is NOT always the closest driver. Uber deactivates drivers that promote Lyft. Uber deactivates drivers that take the same riders too often because Uber says these riders are Uber's customers. Uber doesn't want drivers promoting personal driving services. Uber does Uber's best to prevent riders from knowing tips are appreciated. Uber expects drivers to tell riders tips are not required. Uber sets every rule, every fare, every cut. Uber takes the fares then Uber decides how much of the fares Uber will pay the drivers. Uber pings drivers where to go and if drivers don't go, Uber decides if drivers should be punished by deactivating the driver. The ONLY thing that Uber does not set is the time of day a driver logs on or logs off. EVERYTHING else is decided by Uber. And big deal Uber hires drivers that own their own cars. A Hawaiian restaurant could hire an employee that already owns a Hawaiian shirt BUT if that Hawaiian restaurant requires it's employees to wear Hawaiian shirts & keep them clean, employment law says uniforms are the expense & maintenance of the employer.
Uber Scam wants everyone to believe that because drivers own their own cars and log on when they want THAT constitutes being an IC. That's not an IC, that's Uber Con! Uber cons drivers.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> THAT'S what Uber wants you to believe! Uber wants drivers to believe Uber just takes deposits & disburses. Bull Puckey! Uber pays drivers what Uber feels like paying drivers. Uber sets the fares. Uber sets the cuts. Uber decides which drivers get what pings and it is NOT always the closest driver. Uber deactivates drivers that promote Lyft. Uber deactivates drivers that take the same riders too often because Uber says these riders are Uber's customers. Uber doesn't want drivers promoting personal driving services. Uber does Uber's best to prevent riders from knowing tips are appreciated. Uber expects drivers to tell riders tips are not required. Uber sets every rule, every fare, every cut. Uber takes the fares then Uber decides how much of the fares Uber will pay the drivers. Uber pings drivers where to go and if drivers don't go, Uber decides if drivers should be punished by deactivating the driver. The ONLY thing that Uber does not set is the time of day a driver logs on or logs off. EVERYTHING else is decided by Uber. And big deal Uber hires drivers that own their own cars. A Hawaiian restaurant could hire an employee that already owns a Hawaiian shirt BUT if that Hawaiian restaurant requires it's employees to wear Hawaiian shirts & keep them clean, employment law says uniforms are the expense & maintenance of the employer.
> Uber Scam wants everyone to believe that because drivers own their own cars and log on when they want THAT constitutes being an IC. That's not an IC, that's Uber Con! Uber cons drivers.


I agree, remember: I am not an Uber driver, so for one, I haven't bought in to the scam. Mt comment was in response to a post which referred to "pay" or "wages". My point was, if you want to be an independent contractor (perhaps you don't or aren't really) but as an IC - you don't get a wage. It may not be to your advantage to frame your income as a wage. I suggest that for the simple fact that that is how it SHOULD BE, under those terms. If you kind of see your self as an independent contractor, but then use the term "fired", "pay, "wages"...... it is going to distort your understanding of where you really stand in relation to where you should be standing.

"THAT'S what Uber wants you to believe! Uber wants drivers to believe Uber just takes deposits & disburses. Bull Puckey! "

That is should be pretty obvious, I regret it wasn't more obviously stated in my own post.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

MIDetroit, You just made the case that we drivers should be reclassified as employees. That is what the suit in CA is all about. Their contract is completely one-side to benefit v Uber. I and many others agree with you.

Until the reclassification is made, I will maintain Uber is infringing on _my business income_ by telling my customers to not tip.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> MIDetroit, You just made the case that we drivers should be reclassified as employees. That is what the suit in CA is all about. Their contract is completely one-side to benefit v Uber. I and many others agree with you.
> 
> Until the reclassification is made, I will maintain Uber is infringing on _my business income_ by telling my customers to not tip.


Yes. Uber is infringing. It WILL be decided how Uber has to stop infringing. If drivers become employees then Uber must stop infringing on driver's pay. If drivers are ICs then Uber must stop infringing on driver's rights. And if a California jury sides with Uber, then the Dept of Labor, the FTC and the IRS may help Uber stop infringing!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I doubt I will agree that to an app for tipping, though. What is to prevent v Uber from lumping tips w/fares & taking 20%. I will accept my own tips & claim them. Thank you.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I doubt I will agree that to an app for tipping, though. What is to prevent v Uber from lumping tips w/fares & taking 20%. I will accept my own tips & claim them. Thank you.


You don't want Uber to cheat you. Exactly! Agreed! Uber has gotten away with way too much for way too long.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Here is an article in Uber News about CC readers (or at least one.)
http://uberdrivernews.com/blog/how-to-get-more-tips-driving-for-uber/


----------

